# Sticky  Equalizer Problem



## gone campin

According to the correspondence that is posted in this thread, Equalizer had a small number of 'bad' L brackets shipped. I am pinning this to keep it where it can easily be found by anyone who is having the problem and needs the info. Kudos to Equalizer on their customer service









John

This is a little hard to describe, but I am going to try it.

We have a 31 RQS and a Chevy 2500 HD 4X4. We use the Equalizer hitch with this combo. The problem is the L-pin is changing shape and the L-Bracket hole is stretching. The L-Pin gets on the edge of the arm and is causing the hole in the L-Bracket to stretch and become larger, which lets the L-Pin get sloppy when towing and is stretching the L-Pin to not be L-shaped.

Is the L-Bracket and L-Pin universal to all three arms? Or do you need a specific L-Pin and L-Bracket according to the arm you are using?

If anyone can understand what I am trying to describe and has had this issue or has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Dean_P

Same problem here.


----------



## fspieg

I would suggest you call Josh at:

Progress Mfg.

533 South 500 West
Provo, Utah 84601
(800) 478-5578 - (toll free)
(801) 377-9599
[email protected]


----------



## johnp

The only thing I have seen on mine is I stretched the bracket that mounts to the frame while yet again trying to turn in my circle. But the rest of the setup is still in good shape after three trailers.

John


----------



## GoVols

gone campin said:


> This is a little hard to describe, but I am going to try it.
> 
> We have a 31 RQS and a Chevy 2500 HD 4X4. We use the Equalizer hitch with this combo. The problem is the L-pin is changing shape and the L-Bracket hole is stretching. The L-Pin gets on the edge of the arm and is causing the hole in the L-Bracket to stretch and become larger, which lets the L-Pin get sloppy when towing and is stretching the L-Pin to not be L-shaped.
> 
> Is the L-Bracket and L-Pin universal to all three arms? Or do you need a specific L-Pin and L-Bracket according to the arm you are using?
> 
> If anyone can understand what I am trying to describe and has had this issue or has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


When I was corresponding with Equalizer customer support about my bracket jackets, I took some pictures of my set up for them to analyze. Josh noticed that my L brackets, specifically the horizontal part, were too long. The hole for the pin was too far from the inside of the "L", which allowed the pin to slip down beside the bar. Equalizer sent me a set of replacement L brackets. Here is their diagram of proper hole distance. You might want to measure yours.


----------



## gone campin

GoVols said:


> This is a little hard to describe, but I am going to try it.
> 
> We have a 31 RQS and a Chevy 2500 HD 4X4. We use the Equalizer hitch with this combo. The problem is the L-pin is changing shape and the L-Bracket hole is stretching. The L-Pin gets on the edge of the arm and is causing the hole in the L-Bracket to stretch and become larger, which lets the L-Pin get sloppy when towing and is stretching the L-Pin to not be L-shaped.
> 
> Is the L-Bracket and L-Pin universal to all three arms? Or do you need a specific L-Pin and L-Bracket according to the arm you are using?
> 
> If anyone can understand what I am trying to describe and has had this issue or has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


When I was corresponding with Equalizer customer support about my bracket jackets, I took some pictures of my set up for them to analyze. Josh noticed that my L brackets, specifically the horizontal part, were too long. The hole for the pin was too far from the inside of the "L", which allowed the pin to slip down beside the bar. Equalizer sent me a set of replacement L brackets. Here is their diagram of proper hole distance. You might want to measure yours.









[/quote]

I will check this as this just might be the problem.
Thank you. I will also give Josh a call thanks for the information.

Linda


----------



## fspieg

gone campin said:


> This is a little hard to describe, but I am going to try it.
> 
> We have a 31 RQS and a Chevy 2500 HD 4X4. We use the Equalizer hitch with this combo. The problem is the L-pin is changing shape and the L-Bracket hole is stretching. The L-Pin gets on the edge of the arm and is causing the hole in the L-Bracket to stretch and become larger, which lets the L-Pin get sloppy when towing and is stretching the L-Pin to not be L-shaped.
> 
> Is the L-Bracket and L-Pin universal to all three arms? Or do you need a specific L-Pin and L-Bracket according to the arm you are using?
> 
> If anyone can understand what I am trying to describe and has had this issue or has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


When I was corresponding with Equalizer customer support about my bracket jackets, I took some pictures of my set up for them to analyze. Josh noticed that my L brackets, specifically the horizontal part, were too long. The hole for the pin was too far from the inside of the "L", which allowed the pin to slip down beside the bar. Equalizer sent me a set of replacement L brackets. Here is their diagram of proper hole distance. You might want to measure yours.









[/quote]

I will check this as this just might be the problem.
Thank you. I will also give Josh a call thanks for the information.

Linda








[/quote]

Well I just measured ours and it's 2". Now I know why the retainer's can nerarly slip down next to the bar. Sent pictures to Josh. Isn't this place great. Look how fast we can share information and solve issues.

Thanks to All


----------



## skippershe

Good catch you guys!

Best part is that the Equalizer has a lifetime warranty, so they will most likely send you new parts and have you send back the old ones.

No problems here yet, but I guess I'd better go out and measure ours just in case.

Please let us know what Josh has to say...


----------



## gone campin

skippershe said:


> Good catch you guys!
> 
> Best part is that the Equalizer has a lifetime warranty, so they will most likely send you new parts and have you send back the old ones.
> 
> No problems here yet, but I guess I'd better go out and measure ours just in case.
> 
> Please let us know what Josh has to say...


I sure will let you know what Josh says. It is good to know about the lifetime warranty. I did not know that.

Linda


----------



## fspieg

gone campin said:


> Good catch you guys!
> 
> Best part is that the Equalizer has a lifetime warranty, so they will most likely send you new parts and have you send back the old ones.
> 
> No problems here yet, but I guess I'd better go out and measure ours just in case.
> 
> Please let us know what Josh has to say...


I sure will let you know what Josh says. It is good to know about the lifetime warranty. I did not know that.

Linda








[/quote]

X2


----------



## fspieg

fspieg said:


> Good catch you guys!
> 
> Best part is that the Equalizer has a lifetime warranty, so they will most likely send you new parts and have you send back the old ones.
> 
> No problems here yet, but I guess I'd better go out and measure ours just in case.
> 
> Please let us know what Josh has to say...


I sure will let you know what Josh says. It is good to know about the lifetime warranty. I did not know that.

Linda








[/quote]

X2
[/quote]

Here's the reply from Josh. Dang don't you just love a company with rapid response.



















































Hello Frederick,

I am glad that someone passed along that information and that you sent me
some pictures. Your L-Brackets are indeed the wrong measurement. Back in
Spring 2007 we had a small batch of L-Brackets that were bent in the wrong
place, making the short horizontal base too long. Most of these defective
L-Brackets were caught in the factory, but unfortunately a small amount was
shipped out, and we had no way of tracking where they went.

This causes the L-Pins to be positioned too far out from the side of the
Spring Arms. As you have experienced, this causes excessive bending and
wear on the L-Pins (the problem is not the L-Pins or the actual square holes
in the L-Brackets, but it is the location of the 90-degree bend in the
L-Brackets). Even more, the L-Pins begin to wedge to the side of the Spring
Arms and create too much binding.

You should receive a free replacement pair of L-Brackets under warranty, as
well as a new pair of L-Pins to start fresh. Even though the L-Pins are not
the problem, they became bent and worn because of the problem with the
L-Brackets, so both items will be replaced. You should scrap or recycle the
L-Brackets, but hang on to your original L-Pins that are bent and worn as
spares/back-ups. You will find that they will fit better anyway when the
correct L-Brackets are used.

Please provide the following information, and I will place an order to have
the replacement parts shipped to you:

-Your home address.
-A shipping address (if different from the home address).
-Equal-i-zer model number or Maximum Weight Ratings (labeled on the Spring
Arms).
-Date of purchase (at least month and year).
-Name of dealer you purchased the hitch from.

Once I receive this information from you, I can process the order. The new
parts should arrive in 3-5 business days from the day they ship out.

Thanks,

Josh Jones
Progress Mfg Inc.
Customer Support
1-800-478-5578
[email protected]


----------



## 'Ohana

To add my .02 this past June at the Luray rally another Outbacker came over and looked at the bracket's on my TT whereupon he informed me of the bad batch of brackets because he had experienced the same issue and had gotten replacement brackets as well. Fortunately mine were ok however if he had not said anything I would never have known about it until ??. Since then I've made it a point to try and return the favor if I see another TT with the Equal-i-zer set up.

Ed.


----------



## fspieg

outbacknjack said:


> To add my .02 this past June at the Luray rally another Outbacker came over and looked at the bracket's on my TT whereupon he informed me of the bad batch of brackets because he had experienced the same issue and had gotten replacement brackets as well. Fortunately mine were ok however if he had not said anything I would never have known about it until ??. Since then I've made it a point to try and return the favor if I see another TT with the Equal-i-zer set up.
> 
> Ed.


And I will do likewise now that I know what to look for. Will probably never walk past another Equal-i-zer hitch without looking at the brackets.

Thanks to all for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## 4ME

Thanks for the info!
I am glad I took another look at this thread.
I am going to measure mine too.


----------



## gone campin

I'm going to get our measurements in about an hour. I'm sure this is the problem.
Do you think this will help a little more with the sway as well? Because ours still makes me uncomfortable when I am pulling it.
Thanks for the information the DH will call as soon as we get the measurements.

Linda


----------



## Sayonara

really good information and Kudos to Josh Jones at Progress Mfg Inc for great customer support.

Now when i get home im going to check the measurements on mine to be safe.

DT


----------



## gone campin

It is 2 inches.

Waiting to hear from the DH who is going to call Josh.

It so nice to just be able to get such great answers, advice and results from each other?

Thanks for helping us solve our issues!

I will let you know after we talk to Josh.

Linda


----------



## skippershe

Just measured and ours is 1 5/8", so we're good!









A big thank you to Josh at Equalizer...he has helped me over the phone more times than I can count


----------



## gone campin

Our replacements are on the way. Josh was great and the DH said he offered advice on settng it up and was just very helpful and very pleasant.

Again, THANKS to everyone for quick and helpful answers.

Linda


----------



## Sayonara

Just checked mine. looks to be too big. Since it is all hooked up i cant get an exact measurement but it looks to be between 1-7/8" and 2".
I think ill contact Josh and send him the picture just to be sure.


----------



## fspieg

Has anyone received new bracket's yet? They were supposed to be here yesterday.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm getting the Outback from storage tomorrow and this will be on the list of things to do....thanks for the information!


----------



## Txcamper

Good post. Now I need to go check mine also..

Mark


----------



## fspieg

fspieg said:


> Has anyone received new bracket's yet? They were supposed to be here yesterday.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Never mind they just arrived.


----------



## gone campin

fspieg said:


> Has anyone received new bracket's yet? They were supposed to be here yesterday.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Never mind they just arrived.
[/quote]

When did you talk to Josh about yours? We were expecting ours to be here by Tuesday and they have not arrived yet. We were hoping they'd be in because we are going camping Friday.

Linda


----------



## fspieg

gone campin said:


> Has anyone received new bracket's yet? They were supposed to be here yesterday.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Never mind they just arrived.
[/quote]

When did you talk to Josh about yours? We were expecting ours to be here by Tuesday and they have not arrived yet. We were hoping they'd be in because we are going camping Friday.

Linda
[/quote]

Talked to Josh yesterday and they shipped last Thursday. Would suggest sending a note to him and ask for a tracking number. We were in the same bind leaving tomorrow for Wisconsin. Talk about just in time.

Have a great weekend camping.

Rick


----------



## gone campin

fspieg said:


> Has anyone received new bracket's yet? They were supposed to be here yesterday.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Never mind they just arrived.
[/quote]

When did you talk to Josh about yours? We were expecting ours to be here by Tuesday and they have not arrived yet. We were hoping they'd be in because we are going camping Friday.

Linda
[/quote]

Talked to Josh yesterday and they shipped last Thursday. Would suggest sending a note to him and ask for a tracking number. We were in the same bind leaving tomorrow for Wisconsin. Talk about just in time.

Have a great weekend camping.

Rick
[/quote]
Ok thanks Rick. I'll do that. You have a safe, fun, happy and healthy trip.

Linda


----------



## JimWilson

dpthomasjr said:


> Just checked mine. looks to be too big. Since it is all hooked up i cant get an exact measurement but it looks to be between 1-7/8" and 2".


Uh oh, that's what MINE look like! I just thought that was how they were supposed to look. Guess it's time I actually measured them. Darn...


----------



## gone campin

JimWilson said:


> Just checked mine. looks to be too big. Since it is all hooked up i cant get an exact measurement but it looks to be between 1-7/8" and 2".


Uh oh, that's what MINE look like! I just thought that was how they were supposed to look. Guess it's time I actually measured them. Darn...
[/quote]
It seems a fair number of people have this issue and are not aware of it.

Linda


----------



## Sayonara

JimWilson said:


> Just checked mine. looks to be too big. Since it is all hooked up i cant get an exact measurement but it looks to be between 1-7/8" and 2".


Uh oh, that's what MINE look like! I just thought that was how they were supposed to look. Guess it's time I actually measured them. Darn...
[/quote]
I forgot to update my post. (I appologize) 
After disassembling the system and talking to Josh we determined that the setup in the above picture is correct and the dimensions are correct. So that is what a correct setup looks like. 
Hope that helps a little.
DT


----------



## gone campin

fspieg said:


> Has anyone received new bracket's yet? They were supposed to be here yesterday.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Never mind they just arrived.
[/quote]

When did you talk to Josh about yours? We were expecting ours to be here by Tuesday and they have not arrived yet. We were hoping they'd be in because we are going camping Friday.

Linda
[/quote]

Talked to Josh yesterday and they shipped last Thursday. Would suggest sending a note to him and ask for a tracking number. We were in the same bind leaving tomorrow for Wisconsin. Talk about just in time.

Have a great weekend camping.

Rick
[/quote]
They came today.

Linda


----------



## nails2001

The Fastway system by Equalizer totally eliminates the L bracket and pin and is alot easy to set up. I installed mine in about an hour. It's a prototype so they might not have them for sale yet but you can ask Dave if you can test one out.


----------



## CautiousCamper

Interesting. I didn't measure the distance on mine, but my dealer said he has seen up to 1/2" spacing between the L pin and the L bracket opening. I am inclined to not believe him at this point. We just got back from a trip to the Maritimes and I broke the L pin in upper NY state. I couldn't stop where I was but I am pretty sure it broke while turning. The dealer said the other pin I had was heavily worn. For your information, the hitch has been in place for a 5000 kilometer trip last year and another 5000 kilometer trip this year and that is all. Seems rather poor performance. I, too, will measure that space and bypass the dealer and talk to the manufacturer about this. Thanks all who contributed.


----------



## gone campin

CautiousCamper said:


> Interesting. I didn't measure the distance on mine, but my dealer said he has seen up to 1/2" spacing between the L pin and the L bracket opening. I am inclined to not believe him at this point. We just got back from a trip to the Maritimes and I broke the L pin in upper NY state. I couldn't stop where I was but I am pretty sure it broke while turning. The dealer said the other pin I had was heavily worn. For your information, the hitch has been in place for a 5000 kilometer trip last year and another 5000 kilometer trip this year and that is all. Seems rather poor performance. I, too, will measure that space and bypass the dealer and talk to the manufacturer about this. Thanks all who contributed.


Broke the L-pin? The other one heavily worn and this didn't alarm the dealer any? Goes to show you what they know. Please do the measurement and call Josh. If yours is correct, I would suggest you still call and talk to someone about this. 
Keep us posted on whether this is your issue as well.

Linda


----------



## fspieg

Do you have both half's of the L pin? Would like to see what the break looks like.

Rick


----------



## CautiousCamper

I couldn't stop where I was to retrieve the pieces (near busy intersection to highway).
I also measured the distances today and it was 1-5/8" for both sides.
I emailed the company and they wanted the measurements.
I gave the guy (Chris) some other info/questions regarding the hitch assembly and I fully expect another response. Will keep posted.


----------



## gone campin

If the measurement was 1 5/8" that was what it is supposed to be. Hopefully they will come back with another explanation for the break so we can all be aware of potential cause and be on the look out.

Please keep us posted.

Linda


----------



## samvalaw

With all of this information, I wonder if an "upgrade" to the Equalizer is a good idea.... I have been thinking about the switch from the Bar and Chain type for my 21RS, but all this L bracket talk is causing me to have some doubts.


----------



## Highlander96

I wouldn't let it bother you.................

It is a great product and they take care of their people.

Tim


----------



## CautiousCamper

I informed the Equalizer representative by email what the measurements were along with other questions about the hitch.
This is the scoop:
1. He verified what others here have said that 1-5/8" is the proper distance from post to hole.

2. I told him that my two socket bolts were torqued down to about 120 ft-lb by the dealer(at least that is what they told me), per the manufacturer, last year. The socket bolts are the vertical ones at the hitch head, one in front of each stabilizer bar. I placed a photo in the gallery under misc. photos to show the actual location. Sorry, I don't know how to insert a picture.

3. The new torque values for these bolts are now 60 ft-lbs. I have to double check what I have and loosen them up, although they may loosen a little over time. Something for people to check now and then.

4. The company rep said that excessive torque on these bolts, will tend to bind the stabilizer bars, preventing them from easy movement at the hitch head. This also reinforces the need here for lubrication.

5. Binding may cause the bars to slip now and then, while turning, and slap against the L-pins,( because the design allows for a little space on the L-bracket). Over time, this could overstress the L-pins.

Conclusion 1: He seems to think that this may have caused the one L-pin to break. 
Conclusion 2: You can run without one sway bar. I did for 6 hours after that incident to get home.
Conclusion 3: I still think the Equal-i-zer is a very good, simple product with good, quick support- from this experience.

2007 26 RS
2005 GMC Sierra Crew 5.3l


----------



## tdvffjohn

Pinned

John

Kudos to Equalizer on customer service


----------



## wade2006

I noticed the last time we went out. the bars on our equalizer had metal scraped off by the pin and the pins seem a little bent. We are going to measure the space on our hitch this week.


----------



## gone campin

Replaced parts and eliminated the sway.

We took the TT out to Brunswick, Md. this weekend via 70 and 340. It was the first time we had it out on the highway for an extended period of time since we got the new parts for our Equalizer Hitch and it sure did help with the sway. It really made a huge difference. The DH towed it as I am very leary about the sway on the highway. He said it was handling very nice. I did not feel it swaying while in the passenger seat like I did prior to replacing the parts. So I guess I will need to take it out and give it a try myself. Before I could feel it swaying and knew we were towing it, this trip I couldn't feel it being towed at all.

Anyone else notice this difference when you replaced the parts?

Linda


----------



## Sierrab24r

Dang... Outbackers saves the day again!! I too had experienced the "L" pins bending and although I hadn't experienced any adverse handling, I was concerned that the pins (at least) needed to be replaced. I ran across this post a couple of months ago and hadn't got around to measuring the L brackets. Yesterday while I was setting up the hitch for our new tow vehicle I measured and sure enough, the spacing on the hole was too wide (2 inches versus the proper 1 5/8 inches). I called Progress manufacturing this morning and they will be sending out the new parts today.

Jerry


----------



## campfirenut

gone campin said:


> According to the correspondence that is posted in this thread, Equalizer had a small number of 'bad' L brackets shipped. I am pinning this to keep it where it can easily be found by anyone who is having the problem and needs the info. Kudos to Equalizer on their customer service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> This is a little hard to describe, but I am going to try it.
> 
> We have a 31 RQS and a Chevy 2500 HD 4X4. We use the Equalizer hitch with this combo. The problem is the L-pin is changing shape and the L-Bracket hole is stretching. The L-Pin gets on the edge of the arm and is causing the hole in the L-Bracket to stretch and become larger, which lets the L-Pin get sloppy when towing and is stretching the L-Pin to not be L-shaped.
> 
> Is the L-Bracket and L-Pin universal to all three arms? Or do you need a specific L-Pin and L-Bracket according to the arm you are using?
> 
> If anyone can understand what I am trying to describe and has had this issue or has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


I had the same problem but with alot of picture and cerrespondence to the Equilizer people, they sent me two new brackets.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood

I have not bought my equalizer yet and was curious to see if this was still an issue - so I called progress. They told me that anything after 2006 _should be_ ok and there where a few ways to check this - by noting the *date stamped* on the hitch head & by *measuring the L* bracket. Otherwise, all new hitches should be fine.

You all did a great job with this post!!!

Rick


----------



## Sierrab24r

rdvholtwood said:


> I have not bought my equalizer yet and was curious to see if this was still an issue - so I called progress. They told me that anything after 2006 _should be_ ok and there where a few ways to check this - by noting the *date stamped* on the hitch head & by *measuring the L* bracket. Otherwise, all new hitches should be fine.
> 
> You all did a great job with this post!!!
> 
> Rick


Rick,

I couldn't find a date on my hitch (purchased in May of 2006) but the measurement was definitely too wide. As I mentioned there was _NO_ adverse handling issues but over 2 years the "L" pins had bent. After calling Progress at the number listed in this thread and replying to an email they sent, I had the parts in hand two days later. Pretty good customer service, I'd say.

I don't think you'll be sorry buying an Equalizer.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## rdvholtwood

Sierrab24r said:


> I have not bought my equalizer yet and was curious to see if this was still an issue - so I called progress. They told me that anything after 2006 _should be_ ok and there where a few ways to check this - by noting the *date stamped* on the hitch head & by *measuring the L* bracket. Otherwise, all new hitches should be fine.
> 
> You all did a great job with this post!!!
> 
> Rick


Rick,

I couldn't find a date on my hitch (purchased in May of 2006) but the measurement was definitely too wide. As I mentioned there was _NO_ adverse handling issues but over 2 years the "L" pins had bent. After calling Progress at the number listed in this thread and replying to an email they sent, I had the parts in hand two days later. Pretty good customer service, I'd say.

I don't think you'll be sorry buying an Equalizer.

Regards,

Jerry
[/quote]

Thanks Jerry, this was just info being passed on...we are definitely going with the equalizer!


----------



## muttbike

rdvholtwood said:


> I have not bought my equalizer yet and was curious to see if this was still an issue - so I called progress. They told me that anything after 2006 _should be_ ok and there where a few ways to check this - by noting the *date stamped* on the hitch head & by *measuring the L* bracket. Otherwise, all new hitches should be fine.
> 
> You all did a great job with this post!!!
> 
> Rick


Where exactly is the date on the hitch head? 
Thanks,
JR


----------



## fshr4life

We went camping with some friends this past weekend and I noticed that their 2-year-old Equalizer had some bent L-pins. I had read this post earlier, so I explained to them what the situation might be and forwarded them them Josh Jones' name at Equalizer as per this post after we got home. They measured their L-brackets and took photos and then contacted Equalizer. Unfortunately, Josh is no longer working there and they got a guy named Daniel Hicken instead. Apparently he wasn't nearly as helpful as Josh was with the other folks on here and he told them that the issue wasn't a big deal and that they shouldn't worry about it. They had to argue with him and even threaten a law suit before he would send them new L-brackets. That's unfortunate. They were towing a very light Jayco TT, so there was clearly a problem with the hitch. At least they're getting new L-brackets and pins now. They are getting ready to move from NY to TX, so I'm glad they will be getting this fixed before they go. It's too bad the customer service didn't seem to be as good as other folks have mentioned earlier on this post.


----------



## fshr4life

Here is a picture of the L-pins on my friends' Equal-i-zer. As you can see, they are pretty bent for only having towed a light TT for less than 2000 miles. Customer service tells them that the geometry on their L-brackets is correct, but can't explain why the pins are bent the way they are. They are sending them a new set. Does anyone have any other ideas about why they bent this way? My only guess is that the steel that they made the pins out of is very soft and yields pretty easily.


----------



## gone campin

fshr4life said:


> Here is a picture of the L-pins on my friends' Equal-i-zer. As you can see, they are pretty bent for only having towed a light TT for less than 2000 miles. Customer service tells them that the geometry on their L-brackets is correct, but can't explain why the pins are bent the way they are. They are sending them a new set. Does anyone have any other ideas about why they bent this way? My only guess is that the steel that they made the pins out of is very soft and yields pretty easily.










I would have asked to speak to someone higher up in management. Do you know if the guy they talked to was new? It seems to me to be the most likely explaination to his attitude. As soon as we put them on we could tell the difference.

I would call back and ask for someone higher up and file a complaint in case no one is aware of this issue with this person. I have seen many times new employees not having the necessary knowledge and not asking anyone about something they have no clue about and giving an answer that seems adequate to them.







This person may not know anything about trailers or towing but told a good story to the interview team that got him hired.


----------



## fshr4life

I'm happy to report that although it took a little while, customer service at Equalizer has stepped up to the plate. Daniel Hicken sent out some good information to my friends that I thought everyone here who owns an Equalizer would want to read. Here it is:










Hey J****,

The L-bracket should be 1 5/8" across the flat portion. Typical wear for the L-pins often shows up in three places, shown in "L-pin wear locations.jpg", and it's absolutely normal to have the L-pin canted back at an angle so that 1/2" or 1/4" is resting on the edge of the spring arm. The L-pins aren't meant to keep the bars pulled down onto the L-brackets. With proper weight distribution, the spring arms are pressing down on the brackets and wouldn't lift up. The L-pins are actually there to keep the bars from coming off the side of the L-bracket. For that reason, since your pins are resting on top of the bars, even though it's only by a small amount, there's no reason to worry.

I visited with my supervisor about his experiences with the company trailer that he tows often. He showed me the L-pins for the trailer, and they sit much as you've described, with a small amount resting on the bar. He regularly tows several hours away with his wife and 5 kids in the Suburban, as well.

This wear is much more evident on your first set of L-pins because your hitch is breaking in. While you've travelled those 1500 miles, your sockets that the spring arms go into have been wearing in from 90-110 ft/lbs of torque, almost double what the maintenance range is. We recommend for maintenance that you torque your sockets to 45-60 ft/lbs. Because the break-in torque is much higher to make the hitch wear more evenly you do see the change in the L-pins in a much shorter time. Were you to replace them now you would likely see less wear.

The issue that I believe your friend brings up is not the L-pins (number 16 in the parts breakdown) but for the L-brackets, part number 15. Your L-brackets were on the outside of the acceptable tolerances and so we've chosen to replace these, as well as your L-pins. You will eventually see wear similar to your current pins, but it's nothing to be concerned about. This wear will also take more time because the L-brackets are properly sized and the sockets are not at the high-torque they were for the first 1500 miles of your hitch's life.

I'm confident that you'll arrive safely in Texas. Safety's important for us too - our motto is "Safe and Happy Customers." I am confident that with the new L-brackets and L-pins that your concerns can be safely tucked away, and that you can ride easy to your new home in Texas.

Daniel Hicken
Customer Service Representative
Progress Mfg. Inc.
1-800-478-5578
Fax: (801) 377-6616


----------



## jba4ever

Just to continue the positive customer service experience, I checked mine after reading this thread and determined mine needed to be replaced. I purchased the hitch in July 06 when we upgraded to our 31RQS. After three years, no questions asked, just asked if I would mine sending pictures to show the bad L brackets and new L brackets are on the way! Great hitch and great customer service. I too, did all my correspondence with Daniel.


----------



## twincam

I have a question concerning this thread, I just put my deposit down on a 230rs and I am strongly considering this hitch, how will I know if the hitch I buy is going to be one of the affected units? should I call the dealer? Thanks


----------



## thefulminator

Just look at the beginning of this thread. There are dimensions shown for the correct parts configuration. If you are buying from someone like lakeshore, who goes through a lot of hitches, I really doubt that there are any of the bad ones left. I think that if you ever find some of the bad parts out there, they will be be from someone who doesn't sell many Equalizers. Even if you had bad parts, Equalizer will take care of you. I've been towing with an Equalizer with 10k bars for two years and really like the hitch. I've had no problems at all.


----------



## john7349

The odds of you buying a bad hitch at this late date is rather remote.


----------



## twincam

Thank you all for the advice, I did call Progress and ask them about the affected unit and it seems reasonable that it would be pretty difficult to get a new out of the box wit the defect unless you bought it from some back woods dealer who had it sitting around aging. I also was able to talk to the service manager and hitch installer at lakeshore rv to see what heigth the ball needs to be set at when my new outback arrives. anyone have any other tips and tricks 4 the new guy? thx,TC


----------



## thefulminator

I'm not saying this is the right way to do it, but this is how I do it.

I was having problems with the equalizer bars rubbing on the L-pins. It would deform the edges of the pins and make a lot of noise especially when backing up. My solution was to take some elastic bungy cord material from from a hardware store and tie it into a loop. I take a loop and place it on the top side of the L-pin clip. I then pull it away from the tongue and wrap it around the underside of the L-pin clip and stretch it over the inside end of the threaded rod that attaches the bracket to the tongue. This keeps the L-pin pulled upward and keeps it from rubbing the bar.









Image borrowed from Sayonara


----------



## gone campin

thefulminator said:


> I'm not saying this is the right way to do it, but this is how I do it.
> 
> I was having problems with the equalizer bars rubbing on the L-pins. It would deform the edges of the pins and make a lot of noise especially when backing up. My solution was to take some elastic bungy cord material from from a hardware store and tie it into a loop. I take a loop and place it on the top side of the L-pin clip. I then pull it away from the tongue and wrap it around the underside of the L-pin clip and stretch it over the inside end of the threaded rod that attaches the bracket to the tongue. This keeps the L-pin pulled upward and keeps it from rubbing the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image borrowed from Sayonara


Is it safe to alter these in this or any other way? They are supposed to make noise. It is my understanding that if they do not make noise you have a problem. Did you discuss this with the dealer to see if it were safe to use them in this restrictive manner?

It is like any other thing, you will have wear and tear from usage overtime.

Linda


----------



## thefulminator

The bars are supposed to ride on the brackets, not the L-pins. I still get noise from the brackets. Equalizer even makes a plastic glide called a sway bracket jacket that mounts to the brackets to help reduce excessive noise. All the L-pins do is keep the bars from falling off the brackets when you make a turn. If your hitch is set up correctly, the bars should never lift off the brackets.


----------



## twincam

thefulminator said:


> I'm not saying this is the right way to do it, but this is how I do it.
> 
> I was having problems with the equalizer bars rubbing on the L-pins. It would deform the edges of the pins and make a lot of noise especially when backing up. My solution was to take some elastic bungy cord material from from a hardware store and tie it into a loop. I take a loop and place it on the top side of the L-pin clip. I then pull it away from the tongue and wrap it around the underside of the L-pin clip and stretch it over the inside end of the threaded rod that attaches the bracket to the tongue. This keeps the L-pin pulled upward and keeps it from rubbing the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image borrowed from Sayonara


Thanks for taking the time to post such an informative reply, im sure this will help. i have forwarded a copy to my salesman and the service manager at lakeshore rv so they can share it with their other custoomers. This forum sure is an unbelievable help to a new owner, i will pass this on my neighbor who is alos strongly considering an Outback purchase.


----------



## thefulminator

Wow, didn't think anyone was going to send my fix off to get published. Just remember, if anything goes awry, I'm not liable.

"*I'm not saying this is the right way to do it, but this is how I do it.*"


----------



## topjudge

Hello. I am ordering a 210RS from Holman and will pick it up in May. I am definitely having an Equalizer hitch installed but someone told me I should also have a sway bar in addition to the Equalizer. Can anyone weigh in on this? Thank you.


----------



## john7349

With a true Equal-i-zer brand hitch, the sway control is built into the design. See it here No need for additional sway bars.


----------



## N7OQ

topjudge said:


> Hello. I am ordering a 210RS from Holman and will pick it up in May. I am definitely having an Equalizer hitch installed but someone told me I should also have a sway bar in addition to the Equalizer. Can anyone weigh in on this? Thank you.


Some times people use the term equalizer hitch as a generic term for a weight distribution hitch. Make sure they understand you want the Equal-i-zer Brand of hitch. Congratulations on ordering the 210RS you will love it and welcome to our group.


----------



## Nathan

N7OQ said:


> Hello. I am ordering a 210RS from Holman and will pick it up in May. I am definitely having an Equalizer hitch installed but someone told me I should also have a sway bar in addition to the Equalizer. Can anyone weigh in on this? Thank you.


Some times people use the term equalizer hitch as a generic term for a weight distribution hitch. Make sure they understand you want the Equal-i-zer Brand of hitch. Congratulations on ordering the 210RS you will love it and welcome to our group.
[/quote]
X2, be specific here. Holman should know what it is. When I bought from them years ago, they said they preferred to install Reese Dual Cam instead, so I got that since I figured that meant they were more experienced with installing them.


----------



## Dub

Equal-i-zer's break after they get a bit of wear...25K on mine. Progress Manufacturing will leave you high and dry. I towed it about 400 miles the day it broke with a big crosswind causing a lot of friction on the L brackets which eventually weakened and bent. Had to go find a replacement part myself as they couldn't get me a new one inside of a week despite me paying for shipping.


----------



## topjudge

Thanks for all the good information. Yes, it will be an Equalizer by name. I thought it was strange that my friend who also has a trailer suggested that I add a sway bar in addition to the Equalizer. You confirmed my belief that it wouldn't be necessary. Maybe he has an inferior hitch.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

It really looks like your L bracket is defective, (too wide). Check the dimensions with Progress, mine does not allow that much tilt of the pin.
Dave


----------



## bbuchorn

After reading through this thread I decided to overhaul my hitch system and make sure everything was to specs.
I bought new L brackets and a complete pin set. When the parts got here I found that they upgraded the L pins and integrated the kotter pin into the design.
When used with the sway bracket jackets in place it holds the L pin up off of the bar. check their site they are called snap L Pins.Note that you have to modify the sway bracket jackets a bit to clear the keeper wire, but a few strokes of the hack saw fixed them real quick.
I love them cause the cotter pins are a pain to use. also the have bar retainer pins with attached keepers to eliminate their cotter pins.Nice!
Did a full upgrade -2 L brackets, double spare pin pack, 2 sway bracket jackets and 4 new lock nuts. replaced my L brackets because the holes were 
wallowed out some. Also got the torque wench out and made sure everything was to specs. found the bolts at the socket brackets too tight. Tows like a dream now.
Kept the old parts for a spares.


----------



## Northman

This thread was initiated over 5 years ago, I thought I would up-date it with my own recent experience. Thanks to the info on this site I realized the wear on my L-Pins may not have been "normal". I contacted Progress yesterday morning, this morning the problem had been resolved. My experience with Progress has been very positive, as has been their product.

Yesterday I sent Progress the following e mail.

"I own an Equal-i-zer model 2332, 1200-12000 lbs hitch. It was purchased circa 2005 and has been in use on a travel trailer and is currently installed on my car hauler. Several L-Pins have needed replacing over the past due to excessive bending and friction wear. I thought the wear was normal until I recently read about a production problem Equalizer had several years ago with the L-Bracket which caused excessive L-Pin bending and wear. The info I have, which I believe to be from a Progress Manufacturing Customer Service employee circa 2007 and accurate, is; "...in Spring 2007 we had a small batch of L-Brackets that were bent in the wrong place, making the short horizontal base too long." "This causes the L-Pins to be positioned too far out from the side of the Spring Arms. As you have experienced, this causes excessive bending and wear on the L-Pins...". My information is that the hole should be 1.6" or approximately 1 5/8" from the vertical part of the bracket. I have measured mine and have found one to be 1 3/4" and the other is 1 7/8". I also understand that the Equal-i-zer has a lifetime warranty. Before I replace another set of L-Pins into a possibly improperly manufactured L-Bracket I thought I would contact you for your comments and possible remedies. I can provide photos of the worn L-Pins and the L-Brackets if/as necessary. Please advise and thank you in advance for your assistance."

Progress replied within an hour asking for photos and a shipping address. I supplied them with both yesterday evening. I received the following e mail from Progress this morning.

"Hi Martin

Thank you for sending over the pictures, I will process an order and send you out new L-Brackets and L-Pins.

Have a great day!

Steve Binks

Progress Manufacturing
533 South 500 West
Provo, Utah 84601
800-478-5578 x119
[email protected]"

Thanks folks for the info on this site. Progress Mfg is a "stand up" company in my books. I attached a photo of the L-Pins.

Northman


----------



## RKY MTN GUY

I am new to this - I bought a 2009 Outback 21RS and I want to buy the best Anti Sway bar. 
I'd appreciate your comments.

Thank you,

RKY MTN GUY


----------



## dhdb

Northman said:


> This thread was initiated over 5 years ago, I thought I would up-date it with my own recent experience. Thanks to the info on this site I realized the wear on my L-Pins may not have been "normal". I contacted Progress yesterday morning, this morning the problem had been resolved. My experience with Progress has been very positive, as has been their product.
> 
> Yesterday I sent Progress the following e mail.
> 
> "I own an Equal-i-zer model 2332, 1200-12000 lbs hitch. It was purchased circa 2005 and has been in use on a travel trailer and is currently installed on my car hauler. Several L-Pins have needed replacing over the past due to excessive bending and friction wear. I thought the wear was normal until I recently read about a production problem Equalizer had several years ago with the L-Bracket which caused excessive L-Pin bending and wear. The info I have, which I believe to be from a Progress Manufacturing Customer Service employee circa 2007 and accurate, is; "...in Spring 2007 we had a small batch of L-Brackets that were bent in the wrong place, making the short horizontal base too long." "This causes the L-Pins to be positioned too far out from the side of the Spring Arms. As you have experienced, this causes excessive bending and wear on the L-Pins...". My information is that the hole should be 1.6" or approximately 1 5/8" from the vertical part of the bracket. I have measured mine and have found one to be 1 3/4" and the other is 1 7/8". I also understand that the Equal-i-zer has a lifetime warranty. Before I replace another set of L-Pins into a possibly improperly manufactured L-Bracket I thought I would contact you for your comments and possible remedies. I can provide photos of the worn L-Pins and the L-Brackets if/as necessary. Please advise and thank you in advance for your assistance."
> 
> Progress replied within an hour asking for photos and a shipping address. I supplied them with both yesterday evening. I received the following e mail from Progress this morning.
> 
> "Hi Martin
> 
> Thank you for sending over the pictures, I will process an order and send you out new L-Brackets and L-Pins.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Steve Binks
> 
> Progress Manufacturing
> 533 South 500 West
> Provo, Utah 84601
> 800-478-5578 x119
> [email protected]"
> 
> Thanks folks for the info on this site. Progress Mfg is a "stand up" company in my books. I attached a photo of the L-Pins.
> 
> Northman


I think I need to take a closer look at my L brackets. My pins are doing the same thing....!


----------

